
Newly identified electric eel is the most powerful ever found, say scientists - hhs
https://www.cnn.com/2019/09/11/americas/electric-eel-scientist-amazon-intl-hnk-scli/index.html
======
hyperion2010
doi for the paper
[https://doi.org/10.1038/s41467-019-11690-z](https://doi.org/10.1038/s41467-019-11690-z)

relevant passage

We further expand our knowledge on the incredible strength of high-voltage
electric organ discharges (EOD’s) produced by living organisms; herein
demonstrated at 860 V. The discharge recorded of E. voltai is distinctly
higher than any voltage previously cited for Electrophorus2,3, making it the
strongest bioelectricity generator known.

